# worst thing to happen to you in 2015



## gamera154 (Jan 20, 2016)

no godzilla movies


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't really remember the start of the year but Cheddar and Cheese's deaths hit me hard (can't remember if it was early 2015 or late 2014 that Cheese died)


----------



## gamera154 (Jan 20, 2016)

sorry for your loss


----------



## dmmj (Jan 20, 2016)

going on dialysis, just saying.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Can't really remember the start of the year but Cheddar and Cheese's deaths hit me hard (can't remember if it was early 2015 or late 2014 that Cheese died)
> View attachment 162985
> 
> View attachment 162986


awwww...I remember. It was 2015. Bless little Cheese and you for being such a loving caregiver!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2016)

15 year old little friend died (Chihuahua)
I'm not very emotional. But that was difficult having to decide to put him down. Saying good bye.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

dmmj said:


> going on dialysis, just saying.


Yeah....I think you're going to win with this one!  Poor David!

I feel an urge to make a massive road trip, pick up a few members from the Star Wars thread (I bet @Yellow Turtle01 would be fun in a long car ride!), maybe even grab your Secret Santa  (@AnimalLady ) and hijack you to the movies and what ever other silliness we come up with  Destination: Cheer up David!!!! WOOOHA!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 15 year old little friend died (Chihuahua)
> I'm not very emotional. But that was difficult having to decide to put him down. Saying good bye.


Totally understandable. I've been there several times. It honestly takes me a few years to not tear up every time I think about my beloved beasty. They really are companions and family members.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2016)

I wouldn't be as deeply saddened if it were some of my human relatives. 
It doesn't sound so nice, but they don't/didn't count on me for everything. It's different.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 22, 2016)

2015 was not exceptionally great, but after the 2014 I had I'm not going to complain about anything.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Ha ha!!! @gamera154 I'm very amused that you decided to make this thread!!! I didn't think it would happen

Alright...let's see
I don't think I'll post the truly really hardest parts of 2015. Just too personal

I'll share some of the really annoying/frustrating and alas more trivial whiny moments. How 'bout that?

Let's see...There was the time I deep cleaned my home to prepare for some interviews and lots of people I don't know coming over. I had JUST finished washing all the cabinets, floors, and even washed all the walls of my kitchen. I had JUST finished putting away cleaning supplies and was pulling out dinner. I picked up a bottle of rootbeer out of the fridge, opened it, and DROPPED IT causing it to hit the floor, spinning and spraying sticky foam all over every WALL, the entire Ceiling, and every surface that I had spent the entire day cleaning! The rest of the night was spent re-cleaning everything I just deep-cleaned.

Yeah...I really love cleaning...so here's another one! My 9 year old son who is an older adopted child with some special emotional needs chose to exert/exhibit control over his life by refusing to USE THE TOILET for several weeks. Do you know how to clean urine out of heating vents!? I sure do!!!! RAAAWWWWR!  Believe it or not we're both still alive and well to tell the tale

Should I mention the recent episode of me being 'pantsed' when my sled decided to withdraw from beneath me and I slid down the very looong hill laughing and screaming face first in my undies?? Nah!...I don't think I should post that one !!!

Then of course, the heart breaking passings of both David Bowie and Alan Rickman....sigh....

Oh yeah!!! And I would include anything that ends in the phrase "in-law" being some of the worst parts of 2015


----------



## AnimalLady (Jan 22, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Yeah....I think you're going to win with this one!  Poor David!
> 
> I feel an urge to make a massive road trip, pick up a few members from the Star Wars thread (I bet @Yellow Turtle01 would be fun in a long car ride!), maybe even grab your Secret Santa  (@AnimalLady ) and hijack you to the movies and what ever other silliness we come up with  Destination: Cheer up David!!!! WOOOHA!



You're not going to want me to go after I say this...

I have never seen any Star Wars movie.... ever...... and i'm not interested *hides under rock*

My kids on the other hand have watched every single movie up until this new one thats out, I was forced to purchase every dvd bootlegged of course  

BUT HEY, I'd be hella fun anyways~! we can crank up the radio and sing a long or play "PUNCH BUGGY NO PUNCH BACK!" HA!


----------



## AnimalLady (Jan 22, 2016)

I havent been active for a while! Sorry guys...

~*The worst part* of 2015 happened literally right at the end of it, my son has been diagnosed with ADHD and I know some might say, "OH THATS NOTHING" but it sucks and I wish it werent true. We've struggled for 2 years with him on focusing and working harder at school and I pushed him so damn hard. I dismissed his lack of attention as "laziness" and its hitting me really hard. I was so hard on him and it wasnt even his fault, so i feel terrible about that now. I just havent been in a chatty mood at all so I backed up from here a bit. The good news is, we finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.

~ hubby brought home my first tort, a Russian he found.. he wasnt with me all but a day or 2 before he died and it still haunts me.

~Chuchu, my heart bunny, my little buddy, my nose bopper, my hoppity hop hop.. my rabbit love... crossed the rainbow bridge and I still cry about it.

~crashed my car, wait, HUBBY crashed my car, my poor baby, she's all better now though.

~Victoria Secret stopped selling CLOTHING! SPECIFICALLY JEANS! My favorite jeans ever! So <^> VS!

~switched to IPHONE, been a droid user all my phone life and well, this freggin phone was expensive and i'm unhappy with it and now I have to suck it up until I feel its been used enough to buy a new one, i'm a bit frugal.

~got food poisoning so damn bad I ended up in the hospital <^> McD's (MY FIRST EVER HOSPITAL VISIT! Besides having my kids...)

~I turned 30, dont get me started

~my dad got into a car accident, he didnt get hurt but lost his ability to drive after that.. and it still makes me feel bad, but it is what it is... he cant put other peoples life in danger and i'm sticking to it.

I think thats it for the most part. yea, yea, thats it.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

AnimalLady said:


> BUT HEY, I'd be hella fun anyways~! we can crank up the radio and sing a long or play "PUNCH BUGGY NO PUNCH BACK!" HA!


...................^--------------------EXACTLY why you should come


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 15 year old little friend died (Chihuahua)
> I'm not very emotional. But that was difficult having to decide to put him down. Saying good bye.


Sorry to hear that. No matter what one's emotions are like, I believe that death is painful as it is something *FINAL*.(I am anything but emotional, but I am *NOT* contradicting myself, so please do not misunderstand me).


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 22, 2016)

my dad passed away after a year long hard fought battle with liver cancer


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 22, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> my dad passed away after a year long hard fought battle with liver cancer


Regret to hear that. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 22, 2016)

this thread is depressing time to go cry


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2016)

Bob died August 23rd, 2015.
My sister was hospitalized
My 52 yr old son was diagnosed with stomach cancer, and my niece bone marrow cancer. I have also been diagnosed with a nasty disease....
so I think that trumps dialysis.

Just teasin David I know dialysis is way serious....


----------



## jaizei (Jan 22, 2016)

dmmj said:


> this thread is depressing time to go cry



And I haven't evan told y'all about my hoverboard malfunctioning yet.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 22, 2016)

dmmj said:


> this thread is depressing time to go cry


----------



## TardisTortoise (Jan 22, 2016)

Had a miscarriage in March. Prego again now. Little girl due in June.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 22, 2016)

I guess my year wasn't that bad after all


----------



## gamera154 (Jan 22, 2016)

wow sorry for every ones loss last year but a new year means a fresh start


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 24, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> my dad passed away after a year long hard fought battle with liver cancer


Heartbreaking! Can't even imagine! Sorry to hear this Hope you're coping alright.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 24, 2016)

jaizei said:


>


No THIS ONE!!!! Much more depressing...


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 24, 2016)

TardisTortoise said:


> Had a miscarriage in March. Prego again now. Little girl due in June.


Hooray!!! Sad with a good outcome!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 24, 2016)

everybody hurts........ sometimes..... SIGH story of my life


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 26, 2016)

AnimalLady said:


> I havent been active for a while! Sorry guys...
> 
> ~*The worst part* of 2015 happened literally right at the end of it, my son has been diagnosed with ADHD and I know some might say, "OH THATS NOTHING" but it sucks and I wish it werent true. We've struggled for 2 years with him on focusing and working harder at school and I pushed him so damn hard. I dismissed his lack of attention as "laziness" and its hitting me really hard. I was so hard on him and it wasnt even his fault, so i feel terrible about that now. I just havent been in a chatty mood at all so I backed up from here a bit. The good news is, we finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> ...


Hello! Terribly sorry to have just read all this. Sincerely hope you are all better now.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2016)

After reading all that, I've got nothing to say. My 2015 was a walk in the park and I've got nothing to complain about. I hope 2016 is better for all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 26, 2016)

There's nothing like someone's worse story than yours to make you thankful that things aren't so bad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2016)

jaizei said:


> And I haven't evan told y'all about my hoverboard malfunctioning yet.


Blow up yet?

A happy and blessed 2016 for everybody


----------



## jaizei (Jan 26, 2016)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Blow up yet?
> 
> A happy and blessed 2016 for everybody



Unfortunately, much less spectacular..


----------



## jaizei (Jan 26, 2016)

One wheel just stops working. I'll just have to injure myself the old fashioned way on the unicycle, pogo stick, or stilts.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 26, 2016)

My aunt passed away .


----------

